# whats the lowest profile 15 white wall tire avail?



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

not looking for some one off tire or special ordered tire, whats the lowest white wall tire avail from a regular tire manufacturer? I got some 205/75/15 and would like to run about an inch lower whats out there?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Thats probably about it. 

They did away with lowrider sized 15s too.

I know someone posted on here a while back about the smallest 15s they could find, I'm gonna see if I can find it


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

not looking for a 50 series or anything just maybe a bit smaller then a 205/75/15


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I looked back, and I think there are some 205-70s floating around out there,not sure who makes em tho


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Pick One :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

You can get some 60 series white letters and buff a ww , that would look good and low.


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

To bee the Best,you must think like a king like me! :biggrin: 

lowest profile 15 white wall tire avail??

It would be 195/50r/15''

Buy the tire's,then hit up Ebay for the paint  

Look - worlds smaller 13'' White Wall Tire's on my old spokes

Tries size 175/50r/13!! :wow:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 23 2010, 08:50 PM~19147763
> *What kind of paint did you use?
> *


just look up white wall paint on Ebay,your'll see :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Im loving the scion with the lowpro whitewalls.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 22 2010, 03:38 PM~19135220
> *not looking for some one off tire or special ordered tire, whats the lowest white wall tire avail from a regular tire manufacturer?  I got some 205/75/15 and would like to run about an inch lower whats out there?
> 
> 
> *


Are your reg or big white walls? and do you wanna sell them if they are big?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 22 2010, 11:49 PM~19139150
> *To bee the Best,you must think like a king like me!  :biggrin:
> 
> lowest profile 15 white wall tire avail??
> ...



how long did that paint last??


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

195/75/15 WW


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 24 2010, 10:08 AM~19151298
> *195/75/15 WW
> *




Who all makes those?


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 24 2010, 07:59 AM~19151262
> *how long did that paint last??
> *



I don't know,I sold to wheels this past summer :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 24 2010, 08:10 AM~19151304
> *Who all makes those?
> *


Kelly, Douglas, Cooper


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 24 2010, 05:47 PM~19154660
> *Kelly, Douglas, Cooper
> *




:thumbsup: a freind of mine works for cooper


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 23 2010, 11:29 PM~19150253
> *Are your reg or big white walls? and do you wanna sell them if they are big?
> *


????


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry B dont have no big ones decided that pinner whites look better then fat on the wheels I got now instead of supremes


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd like to see the 195/70...I got 205/70's on my stocks for my Glasshouse..got them for 40 bucks brand new each....it was tires that they had left, I scored.


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 22 2010, 10:49 PM~19139150
> *To bee the Best,you must think like a king like me!  :biggrin:
> 
> lowest profile 15 white wall tire avail??
> ...


Looks Good! :thumbsup:


----------

